
Masses Move Markets: Crypto flow to exchanges correlates with price - lorrit
https://research.tokenanalyst.io/masses-move-markets/
======
sp6pe
where can i get the underlying data? have you found a buy signal?

~~~
lorrit
The data is from tokenanalyst.io

We have found a strong correlation between exchange flows and the price. We
will examine whether this correlation can be used as a signal for trading
strategies. We will keep you updated at research.tokenanalyst.io

